# ol bowtech coming through again



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally got my axis after 2 years. Shot him at 35 yards on friday morning. Main beams were a little over 30
Front beams were 12 inches
Seconds were 9 1/2 inches
Pretty good for free range with a bow. Also, shot a 100 lbs pig (california style) on thursday night with my dad spot lighting.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

pretty deer...love them in velvet...did mine european with velvet....


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice but whats California style? Surley its not 'spotlighting' if so they learned it from us E Texas guys...WW


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

We did spot light the hog but california style means shot him in the butt. He wouldnt turn broadside so I did a spine shot. Only walked 30 yards and died. We just call it california style because there are alot fo gays in cali.


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

FBGHUNTER said:


> We did spot light the hog but california style means shot him in the butt. He wouldnt turn broadside so I did a spine shot. Only walked 30 yards and died. We just call it california style because there are alot fo gays in cali.


lol. That's a new one to me, but it makes sense!


----------

